# They never cease to amaze me!



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been pad training Mia since we brought her home. She has been using the pad 75% of the time and the rest...well lets just say...she likes my fireplace. So...we decided to reward her good potty behavior with treats. We started this about 3 days ago. Day 1....she pees and poops on the pad...we praise and offer the treat. Bleu sees this and immediately asks to go out. I let him out and while he is out....I go to my room. About 2 min later...Bleu comes running in...all excited and happy and motions for me to follow him into the kitchen for HIS treat :HistericalSmiley: So I guess I have to give him a treat to for doing what he already knows how to do. He is just too smart. He knew exactly why Mia got a treat  and his accomplishment was not going to go unrewarded.

I must say tho....Since we started this...I am happy to report that Mia has not pottied on my fireplace :woohoo2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Bleu is a smart boy!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so cute! Everytime I tell Annie "let's go get your medicine" Sophie runs as fast as she can into the kitchen and sits ever so cutely infront of the treat cabinet. And, if Annie acts like she doesn't want her meds Sophie starts barking at her like "come on take the meds so I can have a treat." 

Linda


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

My two were the same way. We thought that just having a happy party and lot's of praise would be good enough to reward good potty behavior. However, the super success rate didn't come until we added the cheese treat to the successful potty.

Now mine wait for me to watch so they can be sure that they get "credit" for their potty.

These little buggers are soooo smart and cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sometimes they are just too SMART for their own good. :biggrin: 

Bleu -- you're a good boy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is such a cute story....Bleu is such a smart boy! Good girl Mia!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They are smarter than we give them credit for, aren't they?

Cute story! 

....mine get treats every morning for going outside to potty.....sometimes, if it's raining, Archie will fake it and come running for his treat!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

you go Mia! Bleu is my kinda boy! When you have 2, they pick up on so much. They just insist on equality...they don't ask lol.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee can fake potty so she can get a treat. :blush:


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625019


> Rylee can fake potty so she can get a treat. :blush:[/B]


Juno does that too! He even goes as far as fake squatting (he still pees like a girl) to fake potty.

I love these stories. Too cute!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (junosowner @ Aug 26 2008, 04:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625320


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625019





> Rylee can fake potty so she can get a treat. :blush:[/B]


Juno does that too! He even goes as far as fake squatting (he still pees like a girl) to fake potty.

I love these stories. Too cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Paris doesn't even fake it...she thinks if she goes out the doggie door and comes right back in she should get a treat.


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (junosowner @ Aug 26 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625320


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2008, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625019





> Rylee can fake potty so she can get a treat. :blush:[/B]


Juno does that too! He even goes as far as fake squatting (he still pees like a girl) to fake potty.

I love these stories. Too cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad to know that Stella is not the only one to pretend potty!! When it's raining or if I get impatient with her she will just squat and act like she peed so that we can go inside, but when we get inside she pottys for real. They are just too cute for their own good!


----------

